# What color eggs do red comets lay?



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

We just got four layer chicks along with the broilers and we got red comets cause the guy at the store said that they were a calm breed. So what kinda eggs do they lay? Has anyone ever had them?


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.betterhensandgardens.com/201 ... first-egg/ tells a little about red comet's!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

large brown eggs.You wont be disappointed with them


----------

